# Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2006)

Was hier herein kommt wisst ihr ja.:q 

Wünsche einen fangreichen Monat.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ach ja bitte hier wirklich nur das hereinschreiben, was mit den Fängen zu tun hat.
Zum Laberthread geht es hier lang.
>>>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68511

Sven


----------



## saeboe (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Tach zusammen!!!
War heute unterwegs. 
Ort: Waabs da wo ja sonst immer was geht????
Wasser:arschkalt
Luft: ca. 3 Grad 
Wind? so gut wie nix...
Strömung: nix
Fisch: nix. Absolut nix, kein Nachläufer, kein Biß, nix................................
Zeit: ca. 13.30 bis 16.00 Uhr


----------



## bewillknevill (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

wann: sonntag von 8-14 uhr
wo : eckernförde 
wer : ich und 2 kollegen
wasser:klar mit ententeich verhältnissen
temp. :-4 außen 1im wasser also fast schon zu kalt
wind : würd sagen kein wind
fisch : eine 50er mefo und ein zwei anfasser

wir waren morgens um halb neun da und haben eigentlich gedacht das sich die fische im tiefen wasser aufhalten aber das war mal wieder ein klarer fall von denkste. als wir ne stunde am spöket baden waren knallte es auch schon in der rute ich freute mich schon wie ein schneekönig anhieb und ... weg toll dachte ich .  eine halbe stunde später war es denn bei meinen kumpel soweit er stand neben mir und sagte auf einmal ich hab meine erste! naja wenigstenes eine dachte ich , sind wir doch gute davon gekommen  dafür  das  wir dachten das nischts geht . achso kurz vorm losfahren hatte mein kumpel denn auch noch ein nachläufer aber das was denn jtzt auch:q


----------



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

wann: heute
wo: Damp
wer: 2 Kollegen und ich beim trolling
wasser: rauhe See
wind: 4-5 aus süd-west
fisch: 1. Mefo 42 cm und 9 Dorsche bis 82 cm.
Köder: Schleppblinker


----------



## aesche100 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

wann: Samstag 8-10.00 Uhr
wo: Hökholz
Wasser:20 m trübe, dann klar
Wind:O 4,auffrischend unfischbar,ca 1,5m hohe Wellen mit viel Kraut
Köder: Witch,Hansen Flash
Temp.:ca. 0 Grad
Fisch: Meeri 53 cm


Es sah morgens sehr gut aus.Ein anderer Angler hatte gleich nach 10 min die erste von 52 ,später dann noch eine paarn40iger und eine untermaßige. Meine biss ca. 9.00 Uhr.Ich hatte sie mir an den Galgen gehängt, wodurch sie wegen der Wellen so durchgeschüttelt wurde, das beim Foto fast alle Schuppen abwaren.Egal . Es gibt schlimmeres. Danach war ich noch in Kitzeberg. Schönes Angeln mit Rückenwind aber wie zu erwarten kein Biss.


----------



## Dorschi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Äsche Petri heil zum Fisch!

Mann das ist aber zur Zeit dünn hier! Ich dachte, es ist Hochsaison.
Will im März angreifen und dachte, Ihr macht mir schon mal schön den Mund sabberig! Doch nix is!


----------



## Thorbi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Es wird genug gefangen momentan. Aber nicht jeder ist ein Boardie oder schreibt das hier rein|supergri |supergri 

Gruß Thorbi |wavey:


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Aber das hieße ja, das unsere Boardies nix fangen, wenn andere etwas fangen und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

90% schreiben keine Fänge mehr aus verschiedenen Gründen. Daran müssen sich einige gewöhnen LEIDER! Ihr wisst doch, dass die Jäger gerne alleine am Strand stehen ...


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Tja das is schon schade.
Man muß ja  nicht immer gleich GPS- Daten posten, oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Nein das nicht, aber die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass Schweigen manchmal doch Gold ist  oder in dem Falle "SILBER" .....


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

schade!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Tja man kann doch wenigstens die Fische hier reinsetzen... Als Fanggebiet hmmm sagen wir mal die irgendwo zwischen Flensburg und Rostock... :q :q


----------



## Angelmann (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das nicht, aber die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass Schweigen manchmal doch Gold ist  oder in dem Falle "SILBER" .....



|good:   :m






..................


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> ......dass Schweigen manchmal doch Gold ist  oder in dem Falle "SILBER"......




......dem schliesse ich mich mal ganz einfach an......

Ist schade, aber manchmal besser so #c


----------



## Hemmingway (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Moin!

Kann ja echt verstehen, dass keine konkreten Ortsangaben gemacht werden wollen. Dennoch bleibt mir schleierhaft wieso man nicht quantitative Angaben zu Fängen machen kann?
Falls auch das nicht mehr gemacht wird könnten wir die Rubrik "Meerforellenfänge" eigentlich streichen.
Also Leute, rein mit den Fängen und Fotos! (Müßt ja nicht sagen wo!)#6 

Gruß aus Hamburg,
Hemmingway#h


----------



## peter II (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Da muss ich dir leider Recht geben Hemmingway#d


----------



## detlefb (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ...... dass Schweigen manchmal doch Gold ist  oder in dem Falle "SILBER" .....





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ......dem schliesse ich mich mal ganz einfach an......
> 
> Ist schade, aber manchmal besser so #c



Wenn das so ist brauche ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr zuhaben, das eine drastische Absenkung des Mefo Besatzes, in "unseren Gewässern", mit meiner "Ja" Stimme beschlossen wurde.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so ist brauche ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr zuhaben, das eine drastische Absenkung des Mefo Besatzes, in "unseren Gewässern", mit meiner "Ja" Stimme beschlossen wurde.




Naja komm Detlef...:m  Von 100 Mefojägern halten gerade mal 10 die Klappe ..... Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich nichts mehr poste....:q Fotos gibt es auch weiterhin von mir, aber ohne Angaben WO.......:q......So und nun lasst mal das Thema hier so wie es ist, denn hier ist nicht das MEFOFÄNGELABERTHEMA:m:m:m.......#6 

Ich wünsch euch allen eine dicke fette Mefosaison!!! #h #6 #6 #6 #h


----------



## detlefb (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Naja komm Detlef...:m  Von 100 Mefojägern halten gerade mal 10 die Klappe .....



Wenn du dich da man nicht verzählt hast.............


----------



## symphy (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

 Du fängst doch eh nichts Gerri 
​


----------



## gerrifoto (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Falls du mich meinen solltest hast du leider recht.:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich da man nicht verzählt hast.............




Oha jetzt wird wohl mal wieder jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt:m...... Wer damit nicht klar kommt, dass einige hier keine Fänge mehr posten, dann müssen sie damit leben. Ich kann es löl........ Ist doch keine Verpflichtung oder?


----------



## symphy (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

nee nee dich meine ich nicht ist ein insider hier


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Du fängst doch eh nichts Gerri
> ​




Hey Osterschwein........ Ich bin näher an den Mefos als Du :q .....


----------



## TR22 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hallo, der Labertreat ist woanders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wo: Eckernförde
Wann: 11.02.06 10.00 - 13.00
Wasser: 0 C und Ententeich
Wetter: leicht bewölkt 2C
Fisch: leider überhaupt nix.2 andere Kollegen auch nix.
Nur die Klugschidder auf dem Parkplatz die ja alles ganz genau wussten was wir falsch gemacht haben ohne uns beim Angeln zu sehen meinten das am Fr dort eine gefangen wurde.

So mehr soll hier nicht rein.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				TR22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, der Labertreat ist woanders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WEM sagst Du das :q:m...


----------



## JunkieXL (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wo: Bugspitze Kühlungsborn - Meschendorf
Wann: 13.02.06 11.00-13.45
Wer: Ich allein 
Wie: Watfischen
Wetter: wolkig 3 Grad
Wind: kaum aus W
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Köder: Möre Silda, Snaps, Dega Fyn
Fisch: nix, keine Nachläufer, sah zwar sehr vielversprechend aus aber wieder nix... ich glaub die sind entweder weiter draußen oder hier gibs grade keine zu holen. 4te mal dieses jahr ohne Fisch *hmpf*


----------



## Micky (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

*>>> MEERFORELLEN LABERTHREAD <<<
  (klicken und labern zu diesem Thema)   *


Ist es so schwer mal die Eingangspostings zu lesen ??? man man man.... #d #q


----------



## T4_Christian (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Nicht das Ihr denkt, das ich mich nach dem "leider nur ´ne Trutta" zurückgezogen habe. Habe es nur nicht für wichtig gehalten Fische um die 40.cm Marke zu melden, aber da viele hier behaupten das Wasser sei noch zu kalt und mann müsse noch warten..Hier der Aufruf auch wenn es EUCH vielleicht noch zu kalt ist, ran ans/ins Wasser! Der Fisch ist da..und das schon die ganze Zeit!!#6 

Wo: zwischen Flensburg und Rostock 
Wann: von Di.06.30-11.00;15.00-18.15 bis Mi.06.30-10.30
Wer: leider alleine.. nur Di nachmittag mit einem Freund
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: Di.morgen Ententeich, abends dann-wie heute frisch auflandig
Wetter: Di.Wolkenlos und heute trüb
Wasser: Di.klar und heute leicht angetrübt
Köder: Grizzly coast, Snaps, Kinetic verschiedene Farben
Fisch: Insgesamt 6 blanke Fische von 42 bis 63 und 2 untermaßige released

Bilder gewünscht? Muß sie dann nur bearbeiten. *ih hat sich wohl verändert?!#c


----------



## Kurzer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Moin,

jepp, Bilder sind sehr erwünscht! ;-> Petri Heil!!!


----------



## T4_Christian (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Das ist die vom Di.morgen..
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/3679/mefo1402067cd.jpg

und noch zwei die zwei am Nachmittag
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/6363/mefos1402060ar.jpg

und nochmal alle vier -und der einen von heute morgen- zusammen..
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/811/4mefos1502069hh.jpg


----------



## Kurzer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Mein Neid wird Dir ewig nachschleichen... ;->


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

WOOOOW!#6 
Super Fang!

Also es geht doch#h


----------



## bewillknevill (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

ich denke hier sollen nur die fänge rein und das gelaber sollte doch in den .......










naja egal hält sich eh keiner dran


----------



## T4_Christian (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				bewillknevill schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke hier sollen nur die fänge rein und das gelaber sollte doch in den .......
> naja egal hält sich eh keiner dran


 
Ich will jetzt nicht abschweifen..aber,

ich denke mal solange man zu einem Fangbericht was nettes schreibt und/oder gratuliert dürfte keiner was dagegen haben.. Setzt natürlich voraus das man nicht abschweift.|bla:


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@ T4_Christian #h 

Na dann mal  |schild-g ,  zu diesem tollen Ergebnis. #6 
Nur deine Ortsangabe, #d 
War es nicht doch sogar zwischen FL und HGW ;+  :q :q :q 

Alter, mach weiter so!!! :m


----------



## Bonifaz (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Glückwunsch Christian. ich dachte auch es wäre noch zu kalt.....


----------



## Charly_Brown (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute zu Hause bleiben, doch als ich die Fangmeldung weiter oben gelesen hab bin ich heute auch noch schnell losgezogen.

Wo: zwischen Kiel und Fehmarn (haha, das kann ich auch)
Wann: 15.2.2006, 17:15-18:00 (dann war´s mir zu dunkel)
Wer: moi
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: SO um 4-5, sideshore
Wetter: stark bewölkt, leichter Regen
Wasser: klar bis leuícht trübe
Strömung: leichte Westströmung
Köder: Spöket 18g, 6cm
Fisch: 1 Mefo von 42cm


Bemerkung: Dies ist mein erster Fisch und dann gleich eine Mefo. Seit dem ich meinem Schein Anfang Dezember bekommen hab und ab und zu angeln war(heute das 5te mal) ist dies natürlich der absolute Traumfang für einen Jungfischer.


Ein paar Fragen zum Watangeln stelle ich in eine neuem Thread.


----------



## bewillknevill (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt nicht abschweifen..aber,
> 
> ich denke mal solange man zu einem Fangbericht was nettes schreibt und/oder gratuliert dürfte keiner was dagegen haben.. Setzt natürlich voraus das man nicht abschweift.|bla:



nein so war es ja auch nicht gemeint hatte mir bloß die 2 seite angeschaut
und da war es ja nur gelaber!
gratulieren find ich eigentlich auch in ordnung, man freut sich ja auch bei solch guten fängen auch wenn man sie nicht selbst gefangen hat und deshalb von mir auch noch ein nettes petri heil an dich und charlie brown
#6#6


----------



## Alikes (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hallo Charlie_Brown,
auch von mir ein dickes "Petri".
Dein erster Fisch überhaupt und dann gleich ne Meerforelle!
Respekt!
Mein erster Fisch war ein "Schnodderbarsch" von 8cm, vergessen werde ich ihn trotzdem nie ;-)


----------



## Alikes (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Glückwunsch natürlich auch an Christian!
Hab schon von meinem Kumpel gehört das zwischen Flensburg und Rostock gut gefangen wird!
Ganz besonders zwischen Kiel und Fehmarn ;-)


----------



## Waveman (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch CHARLY BROWN, die erste vergißt Mann nicht. > *grins#v

Gruß
waveman


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

astrein !!!!  #6#6#6
das erinnert mich wehmütig an meine Zeit als ich noch in Engelsby gewohnt habe ..... und innerhalb von Minuten an den besten Stränden gewesen bin ... :c


----------



## Dorschi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Charly Brown auch ein diches Petri Heil aus Halle von mir!


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ich sprach auch nur davon das bei uns vor Kühlungsborn keine Fische sind das bei Flensburg und Umgebung welche sind ist mir schon bewusst nur bei uns läuft nix. Ich hab gestern mit dem Vorsitzenden meines Angelvereins gelabert, der meinte auch das keiner ausm Verein ne Mefo gefangen hat ... ich glaub ich komm nächste Woche mal in die Flensburger Förde sonst werden meine Depressionen zu groß letzten 21 mal nicht ein Fisch! Muss dazu sagen das ich nur um Kühlungsborn los war!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hab auch endlcih mal ne Fangmeldung |bla: 

Wo: Kieler förde
Wann: Heute , 15.30 - 18 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wie: Watfischen
Wetter: regen 
Wind: sehr leichter Wind aus Süd-ost
Wasser: klarer geht das schon garnicht mehr
Köder: Gladsax 16 gramm Blau silber
Fisch: 2 Stück eine 48er , eine 43 er
bemerkung : Die große kämpfte wie blöd:l  , hat ewig gedauert die in den kescher zu bekommen . Die kleine konnt ich einfach rankurbeln . Hätte sie wohl zurückgesetzt , aber der Drilling saß mit allen drei spitzen bombenfest .


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

alles gute  *auch wieder will*


----------



## T4_Christian (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Das hört sich ja richtig super an!
Hat meine Ansage ja doch Wirkung gezeigt:q 
Ein ganz dickes Petri von mir Charly Brown zu Deiner ersten.
Hoffe es werden noch viele weitere schöne Silberbarren folgen!:l 
Dir auch ein meinen Glückwunsch Kochtoppangler.Schöne Fische! Klappt ja auch endlich bei Dir.Sonst hast sie ja eher verloren als gekeschert|supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@ Charly Brown und Kochtoppangler

|schild-g   zu eurem Fang! #6 

Der Fisch ist also da!!!

@ JunkieXL

21 x los bei Kühlungsborn ;+ 

Bist wohl ein Hardcorefischer?  :q 

Dort geht doch nun wirklich eine recht kalte Strömung vorbei und dann noch die offene Küste. Das ist wirklich was für Hardgesottene. :q


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Glückwunsch nach Kiel ! :m


----------



## sunny (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wird aber auch Zeit, dass hier mal wieder ne Fangmeldung auftaucht. 

Glückwunsch zu dem Silber#6 .


----------



## Sir_Ivan (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Schöner Fang Sven! Wenn du dann ja jetzt weißt ,wie es geht, bitte ich um Einweisung...|supergri 

Grüße

Olli


----------



## Rosi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Kochtoppangler, schöne Bilder#6#6
Ein Lichtblick.
Hier ist noch tote Hose. Aber es tummeln sich verfrorene Gestalten mit Watkeschern im Wasserund hoffen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Gestern wieder 2 , eine Regenbogenforelle und eine Meerforelle , leider beide knapp unterm maß .
Heute hab ich bis jetzt noch nix , nachher gehts aber nochmal los .


----------



## Pattex (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Anscheinend beißen wohl die Mefos zurzeit nur bei dir.
Wir waren am gestern in Eckernförde und da hat niemand einen Kontakt gehabt von 15 Anglern.
Und auch sonst geht zurzeit nicht viel.

Äußerst merkwürdig, dass das bei dir so gut klappt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Äußerst merkwürdig, dass das bei dir so gut klappt.




Na Du wirst dem Kochtopp doch nicht unterstellen, dass er spinnt :m:m:m..........

Im Kieler Bereich geht z.Z. einiges....... Wer das weiß, der fängt auch #6......


----------



## Pattex (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ach so dann ist ja gut.
Das ist auch nicht so die Ecke, wo ich unterwegs bin.
Aber er ist der Einzigste, der in letzter Zeit hier Fänge gepostet hat.


----------



## Charly_Brown (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wo: zwischen Kiel und Fehmarn (haha, das kann ich auch)
Wann: 18.2.2006, 7:00-10:00 und 14:00-16:00
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: morgens S 4, nachmittags SO- O 3
Wetter: morgens: bewölkt, nachmittags: Wolkendecke mit Löchern
Wasser: klar 2-3°C
Luft 5°C
Strömung: leichte Westströmung
Köder: Spöket 18g, 6cm, Hansen Flash und Fight (Biss auf den Flash)
Fisch: 1 Mefo von 65cm

Bemerkung: Morgens hatte ich ein Nachläufer bis vor die Füße, den konnte ich aber leider nicht mehr zum Beißen überreden. Nachmittags bei meinem zweiten Törn dann die schöne 65er. Gleich gibts Abendbrot:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ja dann hat er z.Z. eben mehr Glück wie wir. Ist doch ok..... Oder neiden wir uns alle schon gegenseitig? Geh mal in die Kieler Ecke. Dann fängst Du vielleicht auch mal wieder :m....:q


----------



## dat_geit (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Petri den Fängern im In- und Ausland.
#6 
Weiter so.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Argh ich habe 3 ! schöne Bisse versaut . Könnte heulen ...
Außerdem war da son idiotischer belly boat kapitän der meinte erstmal 20 m neben mir rauspaddeln zu müssen und hat denn nur ca 50 m vor mir geangelt , obwohl da in alle anderen Richtungen Kilometerweit platz war . 
Und denn fängt der auch noch eine direkt vor meiner Nase ...

@ Pattex : Mit meinen Fängen lag ich eher im unteren bereich , hier geht immoment echt einiges . Ich meine wenn sogar ich Meerforellen raushole denn heißt das schon was ...


----------



## Meerfor1 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wo: Ost-Holstein 
Wann: 19.2.2006, 9:00-15:00 
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: morgens NO 2,
Wetter: bewölkt, diesig 
Wasser: klar 2-3°C
Luft 4°C
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12g / Filur 21 g / Snaps 20 g (Biss Jensen Tobis)
Fisch: 1 Mefo von 38cm


----------



## Waveman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wo: Dazendorf 
Wann: 19.2.2006, 8:00-12:00 
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: morgens NO 2,
Wetter: bewölkt, diesig 
Wasser: klar 2-3°C
Luft 4°C
Köder: Spöket-div. Muster, Möre Silda, 
Fisch: Einen kurzen Anfasser >>> Nullrunde

Hat auch ohne Fisch gut getan |rolleyes ....

Gruß an alle Mefo-Kranken :q 
waveman


----------



## Pattex (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@ Kochtoppangler
Dann wird es wohl so sein.
Mir kam es bloß ein bisschen komisch vor, da bei uns hier (Schönhagen-Eckernförde) nichts los ist.
Wir waren einige male los und da hat niemand etwas gehabt, nicht mal nen Anfasser.
Dann wird es in der Kielerbucht besser sein als bei uns, kann ja sein.


----------



## Pattex (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Schönes Ding wir waren am Samstag da.
Naja da ging nichts.
Aber das ist echt ne schöne Steelhead.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Feiner Fisch! Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## T4_Christian (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ich sage nur zu kaltes Wasser... 

Wo: zwischen Flensburg und Sonderburg
Wann: 21.2.2006, 15:00-18:15
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: *NO 4*
Wetter: bewölkt
Wasser: trüb 2-3°C
Luft 4-6°C
Köder: Spöket, Snaps, Kenetic 
Fisch: eine ´82´cm Trutta und eine richtig große im Drill nach 4 Sprüngen verloren.:c 
Sonstiges: neben mir wurde noch eine von ´73´cm gefangen..



http://img470.*ih.us/img470/7276/jd4000047sm.jpg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wow schöne fische .
Bei mir wars heute leider wieder ne Nullrunde .


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur zu kaltes Wasser...
> 
> Fisch: eine ´82´cm Trutta und eine richtig große im Drill nach 4 Sprüngen verloren.:c
> Sonstiges: neben mir wurde noch eine von ´73´cm gefangen..
> ...


 
ACHSO|supergri ...und die große ging verloren???|supergri |rolleyes 

FETTES PETRIE!


----------



## salmohunter (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

" Die Große " war wohl nur Kamerascheu ...die " Maßige " in Deiner Hand war dann wohl nicht so schüchtern ...dickes Petri ...schöne Trutte  #6


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@ T4 Christian
Hats du die Mefo wieder zurück gesetzt?


----------



## Dorschi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@ T4 Christian Na fettes Petri Heil zu dem Fisch! Welcher war denn der Wunderköder?


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ T4 Christian Na fettes Petri Heil zu dem Fisch! Welcher war denn der Wunderköder?


 
...wetten der snapps???


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ich tipp eher auf nen Grizzley Coast.......


----------



## T4_Christian (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tipp eher auf nen Grizzley Coast.......


 
upps, den hatte ich ja garnicht mit aufgeführt|rolleyes . Habe kurz zuvor mit dem Coast gefischt und dann den Spöket(fliegt einfach genial gegen den Wind) rangehängt, welcher mir dann nach 3Würfen auch den Fisch gebracht hat.:l


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> upps, den hatte ich ja garnicht mit aufgeführt|rolleyes . Habe kurz zuvor mit dem Coast gefischt und dann den Spöket(fliegt einfach genial gegen den Wind) rangehängt, welcher mir dann nach 3Würfen auch den Fisch gebracht hat.:l


 
naja auch wenn ich falsch lag! toller fisch!!|wavey:


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

An den Spöket habe ich auch gedacht aber ich will nich immer vom Spöket reden.
Schönes Ding


----------



## pepp-eric (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

moin,
derzeit wird beim trolling sehr gut und schwer gesilbert, besonders an den heringsschwärmen. mein BB ist nur leider nicht zum trolling geeignet |uhoh:
weiss einer, wo die schwärme in BB-nähe anzutreffen sind?
dachte an pelzerhaken...
grüße


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Glückwunsch nach Flensburg !!!! #6
laß noch ein paar dicke bis zum 2.Mefo Treffen am 18.03. für mich drin.... 
werd dann schleppenderweise auf ähnlichen Erfolg hoffen ...


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Fettes Petri Heil T4. Welcher Spöket war es denn?


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> I Fisch: eine ´82´cm Trutta
> 
> 
> 
> http://img470.*ih.us/img470/7276/jd4000047sm.jpg


 
Glückwunsch !
Ist die wieder schwimmen gegangen ?
Wenn nicht, wie schwer war sie ?
Sieht auf dem Bild.....wie soll ich sagen......etwas "dünn" aus !


----------



## T4_Christian (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch !
> Ist die wieder schwimmen gegangen ?
> Wenn nicht, wie schwer war sie ?
> Sieht auf dem Bild.....wie soll ich sagen......etwas "dünn" aus !


 
Alle Fische die ich im Wasser photografiere setze ich zurück in ihr Element. So sollte es eigentlich auch bei dieser sein, aber sie hat sich im Drill so ausgepowert, das ich sie nach kurzem freischwimmen ´auf der Seite liegend´ dann doch mitgenommen habe. Schade das sie es nicht gepackt hat..
Hatte 4,3 Kg...also wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast etwas "dünn".
Habe sie heute zum Kalträuchern gebracht.

Ach so, und der Spöket war weiß/hinten grün.


----------



## HAL9000 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Moin Christian,
da geht ja was...wie siehts aus,sollen wir Freitag mal zusammen angreifen?
Wir können uns ja locker verabreden,haste Lust?
Gruß Thor
Habe dir vor ner Woche oder so ne PN geschickt,kam leider keine Antwort.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Fische die ich im Wasser photografiere setze ich zurück in ihr Element. So sollte es eigentlich auch bei dieser sein, aber sie hat sich im Drill so ausgepowert, das ich sie nach kurzem freischwimmen ´auf der Seite liegend´ dann doch mitgenommen habe. Schade das sie es nicht gepackt hat..
> .


|good: Gute Aussage !
Ich wollte dir auch nichts unterstellen oder kritisieren !
Nur vor lauter "Lobgesängen" sollte man auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.
Der Fisch ist für seine größe ziemlich mager und hatte es verdient noch ein paar Gramm zuzulegen. Das er es nicht gepackt hat ist schade, aber dein Versuch ist lobendswert!

Alle "Gratulanten" sollten darüber mal kurz nachdenken !


----------



## dacor (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> derzeit wird beim trolling sehr gut und schwer gesilbert, besonders an den heringsschwärmen. mein BB ist nur leider nicht zum trolling geeignet |uhoh:
> weiss einer, wo die schwärme in BB-nähe anzutreffen sind?
> dachte an pelzerhaken...
> grüße



sollte glaubich eher in den laberthreat...
ich wuerde mal so spontan schaetzen, dass die schwaerme vor den "fjorden" stehen. also schleimuende, waabs, noer, strande usw


----------



## Hemmingway (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wo: Flensburger Förde
 Wann: 22.02.06 12.00 - 16.00
 Wasser: ca.0 C
 Wetter:  bewölkt 2 C, NO 3
Fisch:Nix! Einige Angler unterwegs die von den berauschenden "letzten Tagen" schwärmten. Einer von ihnen hatte an einem Tag 15!!! Fische.

Gruß,
Hemmingway#h


----------



## Pattex (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



> Einer von ihnen hatte an einem Tag 15!!! Fische.


Ob man das glauben kann???
Was waren das denn für Fische ich glaube nicht, dass das Mefos waren oder.


----------



## Hemmingway (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Doch, es soll sich um Meerforellen gehandelt haben. Ich hab den Typen zwar zum ersten Mal gesehen, glaube jedoch was er gesagt hat.


----------



## Angelmann (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Jungens,

meine hoffentlich einzige Wortmeldung in diesem thread. 

*Lasst doch wenigstens bittebittebitte die Gerüchteküche hier raus*.......

|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Hemmingway (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Im Prinzip richtig!


----------



## salmohunter (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Vielleicht war der Rotaugen stippen...


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Nun, wie auch immer
Rotaugen bestimmt nicht.

Gernot #h


----------



## Thorbi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Also ich halte 15 Fische durchaus für realistisch. Mein Rekord liegt bei 13 Mefos an einem Tag. Beim Schleppen waren es schon öfter mal zw. 5 und 12 Fischen. 
Es ist doch eher sehr, sehr selten, aber an manchen Tagen ist wirklich alles möglich.....


----------



## Micky (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Wie schön das es einen Laberthread zu diesem Thema gibt..... #q 

*SUPER* , es ist und bleibt hier nach wie vor SEHR übersichtlich !!! 
#d :v

Wäre schön wenn jemand auch mal nen Blick auf die Eingangspostings zu diesem Thread werfen würde, aber selbst das wird hier ignoriert!


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Thorbi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich halte 15 Fische durchaus für realistisch. Mein Rekord liegt bei 13 Mefos an einem Tag. Beim Schleppen waren es schon öfter mal zw. 5 und 12 Fischen.
> Es ist doch eher sehr, sehr selten, aber an manchen Tagen ist wirklich alles möglich.....



Ich auch. Es ist keine Kunst mit dem Boot und Downrigger 21 Mal über die selben Koordinaten zu fahren und schon vorher zu wissen: Jetzt haut eine rein!! Die Begrenzung liegt bei 3 Stück/Tag. (Meck-Pom) Deswegen wird auch gleich filetiert auf dem Boot:r


----------



## Rainer 32 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch. Es ist keine Kunst mit dem Boot und Downrigger 21 Mal über die selben Koordinaten zu fahren und schon vorher zu wissen: Jetzt haut eine rein!! Die Begrenzung liegt bei 3 Stück/Tag. (Meck-Pom) Deswegen wird auch gleich filetiert auf dem Boot:r




So kann doch  nur jemand reden, der wirklich null Ahnung vom Trolling hat#q. Wenn Du mit der Sache vertraut wärest, würdest Du wissen wie viele Nullrunden für so eine Sternstunde nötig sind. Vieleicht sollte man hier keine Sachen komentieren, die man bestenfalls vom Hörensagen kennt!


----------



## Thorbi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Du sprichst mir von der Seele, Rainer!
Ich sage ja, es sind absolute Sternstunden, die man vielleicht einmal im Jahr erlebt. Und auch beim Trolling gibt es mal Nullnummern! Aber wie gesagt, es gibt eben Leute, die haben keine Ahnung......


----------



## Sir_Ivan (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schön das es einen Laberthread zu diesem Thema gibt..... #q
> 
> *SUPER* , es ist und bleibt hier nach wie vor SEHR übersichtlich !!!
> #d :v
> ...


 

Hilft wohl nix... Nervt echt, wenn man auf acht seiten maximal  4 Fänge findet...


----------



## Pattex (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht war der Rotaugen stippen...


                             |good:


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

War heute in der Geltinger Bucht los von 15.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr.
Trotz aller möglichen Köder Fehlschlag.
1 Nachläufer

Sven


----------



## saeboe (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hallo zusammen 

War heute auch los. 

Nach unzähligen Nullrunden hat es heute endlich mal wieder funktioniert.

Ort: OH 
Wasser a.....kalt|scardie: 
Wetter: bedeckt, schnee regen 
Wind: fast nix West bis NordWest
Luft 1 Grad
Köder : Fliege( nur ein Anfasser)
           Wobler(Speedy Fish!schwarz/rot/gelb)
Fisch : 1 Dicker Überspringer 67 cm und 7 Pfd. 
Wer   : Ich 

Habe leider meine Digi zu Haus gelassen, deshalb nur ein Bild aus dem Waschkeller.


----------



## Waveman (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Respekt#6  !!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fisch und vor allen Dingen endlich mal eine Mefo und nicht nur das Gelaber |bla: |bla: |bla: darüber ...

Gruß
waveman


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schön das es einen Laberthread zu diesem Thema gibt..... #q
> 
> *SUPER* , es ist und bleibt hier nach wie vor SEHR übersichtlich !!!
> #d :v
> ...



Nun ist ja langsam gut, der o.g. Thread, ist der von Dir für Dich ?

Oder glaubst Du das ist hier ein Casting für Mods des AB? #c 

Glückwünsch an die Fänger #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## troutfisher (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Moin Moin.

Merkt ihr alle nicht das viele Leute einfach es richtig schei... finden das im Thread *`" Meerforellenfänge* " unnötige gelabber ein richtig auf dem 
Zeiger geht !!!! #q 

Dafür gibt es den* Meerforellenlabber Thread *die extra für solche angelegenheiten erstellt würde. #6 

Ich finde , da wir alle die selben interressen haben ( was das angeln angeht )
sollten wir dieses respektieren und folgen !!!!

Ich hoffe das dieses Problem sich bald erledigt hat 

"_ Es ist besser,ein Problem zu erörttern, ohne es zu entscheiden, als es zu entscheiden, ohne es erörtert zu haben "_

gruß

troutfisher |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

laber...laber...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> .....Oder glaubst Du das ist hier ein Casting für Mods des AB?




Der war nu aber wirklich mal gut RR 





aber manchmal ist es schon ein klein wenig viel


----------



## Kescherdriller (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Moin#h 

Nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort|evil: 

Wie der Trööt nun mal schon sagt:"Meerforellenfänge"!Oder#c  Ich hab von diesem Thread nen "Abo" und freue mich,wenn ich eine Mail bekomme,mit dem Inhalt"neue Meerforellenfänge"!!!  

Nur bin ich jedesmal enttäuscht,wenn ich diesen anklicke,daß ich nur(meistens) olles gesabbel lese!#q 

Ich bin (wenn überhaupt) nur 1-2mal zum Mefo-fischen im Jahr los,ich weiß,vieeel zu wenig,nur würde ich mich gerne in diesem Trööt mit den dazugehörenden Postings und glücklichen und zufriedenen Fängern/Fischern/Trollern etc freuen#v 

Schreibt doch Eure Meinungen etc. in den dafür vorgesehenen Trööt und nehmt doch nicht den anderen,auch mir,die Freude auf "neue Mefo`s in.." die frude an neuen  Berichten!!
Die See ist sooo groß und man brauch die "guten Stellen"ja auch nicht verraten!!#c  Oder??:v #c #c 

Bis denne, Gruß TL,

Kescherdriller:l


----------



## Wulli (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schön das es einen Laberthread zu diesem Thema gibt..... #q
> 
> *SUPER* , es ist und bleibt hier nach wie vor SEHR übersichtlich !!!
> #d :v
> ...




Moin,

|good: |good: |good: 

Genau richtig!

So, denn mach ich bei dem Mod-Casting auch mal mit! 

Der Trööt soll Fangmeldungen hergeben, damit sich die AB-Kollegen orientieren können, was wo geht. Jedes Mal, wenn hier neue Meldungen reinkommen, schau ich nach, was dann kommt sind am wenigsten Fangmeldungen, sondern Kommentare. 
Vorschlag: Fangmeldungs-Trööt und Laber-Trööt! Klappt ja im Boots-Forum auch!

Und: Bitte kein Zoff wegen so einem Mist, sonst mach` ich einen neuen C+R oder Laichdorsch- Trööt auf! 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist ja langsam gut, der o.g. Thread, ist der von Dir für Dich ?
> 
> Oder glaubst Du das ist hier ein Casting für Mods des AB? #c
> 
> ...



Jo, der war überflüssig.....

 Wulli


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Na dann hätten ja schon einige Beiträge in dem L.-Thread stehen müssen... 

Mickey ich kann ja dein Anlegen verstehen aber, was ich persönlich auch nicht mag sind die K.- Smilies in dem Thread.

Ich poste ja nun auch schon weniger.

Mal zu Historie, Angefangen hat der Tröd mit Blauortsands Threat Meerforellenfänge 2004 
Dort hatten wir schon mal eine Diskussion über Sinnlosposting hier.
(Ist ja wohl das Lieblingsthema, neben der Meerforelle, hier)

Da heraus kam der Vorschlag, ich weis nicht mehr ob nun von Sven oder Mario, aber ich glaube es war Mario, dass ganze Monatsweise anzugehen.
Auch der Übersichtlichkeit wegen.

Und damit hat dann Hasenfuß 2005 angefangen.

Wenn jemand eine reine Fangstatistik haben will, geht es hier wohl nur auf einer privaten HomePage.  
Das AB Forum ist mit Sicherheit das falsche Medium dafür.
Überlegt doch mal was es bei 14.000 Membern für unterschiedliche Typen gibt.

Mal nen Glückwunsch und nen Gruß, oder Spruch gehören für mich zum AB dazu.
Klar ist doch auch, dass die Youngster sich hier austoben. Die werden aber auch noch ruhiger, gell Silberner P.?

Außerdem sind das ja nur noch 4, 5 Tage und dann gibt es einen neuen Tröt, denke ich.  Also Mickey : Auf das Dir nicht andauernd schlecht wird…. und hier nicht so viel über das Labern gelabert wird…:g 

Gernot #h


----------



## detlefb (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal nen Glückwunsch und nen Gruß, oder Spruch gehören für mich zum AB dazu.
> Klar ist doch auch, dass die Youngster sich hier austoben. Die werden aber auch noch ruhiger, gell Silberner P.?
> Gernot #h



Gut gebrüllt RR#6


----------



## Håkjerring (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

#h 

Hab Heute versucht ne Mefo zu fangen:

Ort: Rogaland, Hjelmeland, in der Naehe einer Bachmuendung

Dauer: 2 Std.

Wasser: um die 0 Grad

Wetter: super, Sonnenschein um die 6 Grad

Koeder: Wobbler

Ausbeute: nichts, nada auch kein Nachlaeufer aber schoenes Wetter

Gruss


----------



## salmohunter (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hallo Häkjerring,
schönen Gruß nach Norwegen ich finde es toll das Du die hier bei uns beteiligst... #6  vielleicht sehen wir uns zur Lachssaison..bis dahin viel Glück beim Meerforellen fischen...

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Håkjerring (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hallo Salmohunter!#h 

Gruesse zurueck! Muesste es nur noch mit den Mefo-faengen klappen... 
Viel Glueck mit den Lachsen! Suednorwegen?

Gruss


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Ja, das ganze wegen der Übersicht monatsweise zu staffeln war damals meine Idee. 
Ich meine das "gelaber" gehört einfach dazu !
Seit froh das nicht wie früher für jede gefangene Trutte ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird!

Das ist hier ja immernoch ein Forum und keine Datenbank.
Ich denke auch , wenn es übersichtlicher sein soll, dann muss sich einer die Mühe machen und das (wichtige) in eine Tabelle übertragen und online stellen.

Ich werde mir hier jedenfalls nicht ständig den Mund verbieten lassen, weiterhin zu Fängen gratulieren und zu bestimmten Gegebenheiten oder Angaben in den Meldungen meine Komentare abgeben oder Zwischenfragen stellen wenn sie denn aktuell sind !

Wie stellt ihr euch das denn vor mit dem "Laberthread" ? 
"Betr. dein Posting No.347 im Meerforellenfängethread Februar 2006: Glückwunsch zum Fang!" ???

Das ist mir zu blöd !!!


----------



## Schweißsocke (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ganze wegen der Übersicht monatsweise zu staffeln war damals meine Idee.
> Ich meine das "gelaber" gehört einfach dazu !
> Seit froh das nicht wie früher für jede gefangene Trutte ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird!
> 
> Das ist hier ja immernoch ein Forum und keine Datenbank.



#6 So isses!

Auch wenn einige hier Infos pur erwarten (einschließlich Fangort mit GPS-Koordinaten, Köderfarbe, -gewicht und Gerätehändler, wo die Teile erworben worden sind) oder am liebsten die Fänger zu einem zweiwöchigen Zwangsguiding für Meerforellendeppen verpflichten wollen, sollte hier *meiner Meinung* nach Platz sein, den Fängern zu gratulieren.

Und was das "überflüssige Gelaber" angeht: Die Forumsexperten können aus dem Quotienten aus Fangmeldung/(Gelaber und sonstiger Müll) ganz gut ausrechnen, wie die momentane Fanglage ist - und wenn die Fänge wie in den letzten Tagen unter den schlechten Witterungsverhältnissen leiden, dann wird hier eben mehr gemüllt, macht doch nix. Weniger Fangmeldungen gibt es dadurch doch trotzdem nicht.

Also: |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Maddin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Erstes und letztes Posting in diesem Thread von mir.....

Jetzt erstmal ein Verstoß gegen die neue Threadordnung: 

*Coole Trutte, Kai! Gratuliere #h *



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Seit froh das nicht wie früher für jede gefangene Trutte ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird!


Das "Früher" wollte ich gerade erwähnen. Ich fand es früher schön, wenn jemand Erfolg hatte und sich die *Mühe* gemacht hat den Tag oder das Geschehen niederzuschreiben. 
Bei einigen Berichten konnte man förmlich mitfiebern....da schlug die Pumpe bis zum Hals. Da hat man gefühlt, wie der andere in seiner Passion aufgeht und selbst konnte man es kaum erwarten wieder an die Küste zu kommen.
Und nu....irgendwie ist es nur noch "kommerziell" geworden......laaaangweilig........und was bringt es mir, wenn jemand seine Nullnummer bekannt gibt? Vielleicht hätte ich ja trotzdem das Glück ne Trutte zu fangen!? Ich würde 1000 mal lieber einen schönen Bericht lesen als 10 Meldungen über 5 Mefos von 40 bis 43cm. Aber wie gesagt, die Mühe macht sich ja keiner mehr. Viele "Neue" kennen das auch gar nicht mehr. Es ist vielleicht auch nicht jedermanns Ding was ordentliches niederzutippseln.....viele denken vielleicht auch "wenn ich soviel schreibe, dann denken alle, dass ich nur Lob bekommen will"!? Warum macht das keiner mehr? Schade. Und den Laberthread finde ich hier am überflüssigsten, aber auch nur, weil er in "Ordnungslaune" aus diesem Thread hier entstanden ist. Mund verbieten.....hab mich damals schon schlappgelacht. Sachen gibt es......#d


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand es früher schön, wenn jemand Erfolg hatte und sich die *Mühe* gemacht hat den Tag oder das Geschehen niederzuschreiben.
> Bei einigen Berichten konnte man förmlich mitfiebern....da schlug die Pumpe bis zum Hals. Da hat man gefühlt, wie der andere in seiner Passion aufgeht und selbst konnte man es kaum erwarten wieder an die Küste zu kommen.


 
Stimmt, das vermisse ich auch !
Ein toller Bericht schliest eine zusätzliche einstellung der Daten im "Fängethread" ja nicht aus !
Also, wo sind sie geblieben, die schönen Berichte ?


----------



## Haeck (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

...was ich zu dem von Maddin & Mario geschriebenem vermisse, ist vorallem die leidenschaft mit der hier texte über fänge verfasst worden sind. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## eddy (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

So!!!
 nach einem Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei (Haus ist fertig). hab meinen letzten versuch genau am 14.11.04 gehabt und seit dem war ich nicht mehr in meiner Wathose. Seit dem Habe ich auch das Board nicht mehr besucht, aber es ist deutlich schlechter geworden mit den "Fangmeldungen".

Allen Mefo-Jägern Glückwunsch und viel Petri


Gruß eddy


----------



## detlefb (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				eddy schrieb:
			
		

> .... aber es ist deutlich schlechter geworden mit den "Fangmeldungen".



woran das bloß liegt???


----------



## JunkieXL (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Naja ich finds affig weil ja nicht die Boardies eure Topstellen füllen sondern der allgemeine Angelzeitung und Angelfürerleser wo diese Topstellen drinne stehen. Den Boardies gehts nur darum wo in etwa was läuft und nich um die genaue Stelle wenn da steht zwischen Ort 1 und Ort b reicht das ja. Wobei die Orte nich mehr als 10km auseinander liegen sollten.


----------



## Juliannn (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

ihr habt gute stellen doch auch sicher von anderen erfahren oder nicht?
dann müsst ihr euch wohl neue suchen oder damit leben das da noch andere angeln 
mir ist es .....egal wie viele leute mit am strand stehen,so lange die einem nicht zu nah auf die pelle rücken und man nur 3 meter platz hat.


----------



## Micky (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Jetzt wo dieser Thread eh...



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist ja langsam gut, der o.g. Thread, ist der von Dir für Dich ? Oder glaubst Du das ist hier ein Casting für Mods des AB? #c
> 
> *und später:*
> 
> Mickey ich kann ja dein Anlegen verstehen aber, was ich persönlich auch nicht mag sind die K.- Smilies in dem Thread.


 
zum 1. Teil: Meine 1. Vermutung war: Dieses Jahr noch Schneider? Schlecht geschlafen? Migräne? Frau weggelaufen? Hertha BSC Fan? |kopfkrat :q 
zum 2. Teil: Meine :v Smilys beziehen sich darauf, dass Hinweise in diesem Thread, das *WIRKLICHE* Gelaber im Laberthread zu schreiben, schlichtweg *ignoriert* werden.
Aber ich hab verstanden was Du meintest, von daher #h #g :m 



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trööt soll Fangmeldungen hergeben, damit sich die AB-Kollegen orientieren können, was wo geht. Jedes Mal, wenn hier neue Meldungen reinkommen, schau ich nach, was dann kommt sind am wenigsten Fangmeldungen, sondern Kommentare.
> Vorschlag: Fangmeldungs-Trööt und Laber-Trööt! Klappt ja im Boots-Forum auch!


 
Ist doch einfach zu verstehen, wenn sogar DU das verstehst... :q 



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir hier jedenfalls nicht ständig den Mund verbieten lassen, weiterhin zu Fängen gratulieren und zu bestimmten Gegebenheiten oder Angaben in den Meldungen meine Komentare abgeben oder Zwischenfragen stellen wenn sie denn aktuell sind !!


 
Das verbietet Dir auch niemand, und *ICH* sowieso nicht, falls es in Deinen Augen diesen Eindruck erweckt haben sollte, aber das lese ich nunmal aus Deinen Zeilen heraus. 
Dieser Thread soll doch niemanden daran hindern weiterhin über *seinen* Fangtag einen spannenden Bericht zu verfassen, ganz im GEGENTEIL, würde mir gerne viel öfter solche tollen Erlebnisberichte wie "früher" reinziehen als wie hier geballte Fangmeldungen (und Gelaber + Glückwünsche) zu lesen.



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt erstmal ein Verstoß gegen die neue Threadordnung:
> *Coole Trutte, Kai! Gratuliere #h *
> 
> ... Und den Laberthread finde ich hier am überflüssigsten, aber auch nur, weil er in "Ordnungslaune" aus diesem Thread hier entstanden ist. Mund verbieten.....hab mich damals schon schlappgelacht. Sachen gibt es......#d


 
"Verstoß gegen die neue Threadordnung" = |uhoh: und was das "verbieten" von Postings anbelangt, verweise ich auf das was ich zu Mario´s Posting geschrieben habe, ansonsten darfst Du Dich gerne weiter schlapplachen...


----------



## Maddin (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Dann verstosse ich mal gegen meinen ersten Satz meines letzten Postings 

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt von wegen "Stellen preisgeben und Angst das die Strände voll werden"....oder Zitat von Stullenandy: "ihr habt gute stellen doch auch sicher von anderen erfahren oder nicht?".....

Hat das Erste jemand behauptet oder hast du durch diesen Thread wirklich von guten Stellen erfahren die nicht schon vorher bekannt waren?

Ich glaub ihr habt alle mein Posting nicht verstanden. Die Berichte sind weniger geworden/weggefallen, weil fast jeder seine Fänge in diesem Thread postet. Warum soll man deswegen denn noch einen eigenen Thread aufmachen? Und außerdem ist es für die mitlesende Boardschaft ja so viel einfacher an die neuesten Infos ranzukommen, weil alles prägnant in 7 Zeilen zusammengefasst ist. Was Haeck geschrieben hat ist völlig richtig ...die Leidenschaft bleibt völlig auf der Strecke. Ich muss nicht erst in diesem Thread lesen, dass ich losfahren kann, weil die Forellen gut beissen. Wo bleibt denn da der eigene Antrieb die Küste unsicher zu machen? Oder andersrum gefragt....diejenigen die ihre Fänge gepostet haben, also an der Küste waren....sind die wegen den Fangmeldungen losgefahren oder einfach so, weil sie die Wetterentwicklung beobachtet haben, die Wassertemperaturen ect...? Was war zuerst da? Das Huhn oder das Ei?

Hallo Micky, hast was in den falschen Hals bekommen? Sorry....ich lach gerne weiter:q


----------



## salmohunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

...und der Herr sprach...liebet einander...ich füge mal zu ....denn für jeden ist Fisch da..
in diesem Sinne auf die Trutten fertig los...

TL  Dieter


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Zum Thema das gepostete Stellen plötzlich überlaufen sind ...
Wenn jeder seine Stellen posten würde , würden sich die "mitleser" auf alle verteilen und man hätte trotzdem seine Ruhe ...


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

was zur hoelle ist hier los???


----------



## Schnappa (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@all 
........sagte er und ging los um Fische zu fangen.......
man was wird hier alles gepostet?????????
gehet los ..und fanget fisch!!


----------



## Schnappa (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@all 
Amen


----------



## JunkieXL (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

bmen, wird gemacht sobald das Wasser wärmer wird.


----------



## wobbler michi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn einige hier Infos pur erwarten (einschließlich Fangort mit GPS-Koordinaten, Köderfarbe, -gewicht und Gerätehändler, wo die Teile erworben worden sind) oder am liebsten die Fänger zu einem zweiwöchigen Zwangsguiding für Meerforellendeppen verpflichten wollen, sollte hier *meiner Meinung* nach Platz sein, den Fängern zu gratulieren


 
Habe mir ja zum Geburstag auch ein GPS gewünscht,und sobald es da is , kann ich ja alle meine Hotspots hier rein schreiben.|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Jeder darf und soll seine Stellen auch mal allein befischen können,denn würde ich immer mit 5-10 Anglern am Wasser stehen:v würde ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen,und es muß auch etwas Platz zum gartulieren bleiben.(siehe Marioschreiber) 
So war Fr.in der Kieler Förde , habe von 14-18Uhr gefischt,und keinen Kontakt,aber super Wetter#6 
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Mepps (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Datum: 26.2
Zeit: 15-18uhr
Wo: schönhagen(mein geheimplatz|rolleyes ) 
Fisch. nööschts:c 

war traumwetter aber kein kontakt....


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Tja ich bin zum posten noch garnicht so richtig gekommen.
Also.
Datum:            18.02.06
Wo:                Wismarer Bucht
Uhrzeit:           11:00 - 17:30 Uhr
Wetter:           Erst sonnig, später starker Nebel
Wind:              bis 14:30 NO 2 - 3, dann abflauend auf 1
Wassertemp.:   1°C
Lufttemp.:        erst 5, dann 3°C
Köder:             Gladsax, Hansen Flash, Snap und Stripper
Wer:               noch ein Boardi und ich
Fisch:             Jeder von uns einen Nachläufer und einen kurzen Fischkontakt
Bemerkung:      Bei diesem Nebel waren doch tatsächlich Kleinboote draußen.
                     Das ansich ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, aber ich denke mal, daß
                     diese "Lebensmüden" wohl icht mal einen Kompass, geschweige
                     denn ein GPS bei hatten. ;+  Wie sonst soll ich es mir erklären,
                     daß die Boote ( zwei ) nur knapp 100 m vom Ufer entfernt an
                     uns vorbei schipperten. |gr:  So ein Leichtsinn!!! Und bestimmt
                     hat nur das mehrmalige Hupen eines großen Schiffes sie zur
                     Heimkehr bewogen! |uhoh:  Manche lernen es halt nie!!!


----------



## Byron (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Datum: 27.02.06
 Wo: Wismarer Bucht
 Uhrzeit: 14.00 - 17.00 Uhr
 Wetter: sonnig, 3°c
 Wind: Nord 2
 Wasser: klar, 3°c
 Köder: Spöket, Jensen Tobi
 Fisch: 71cm - 4,4kg
          63cm - 2,7kg
          eine im Drill verloren
          (Beißzeit: zwischen 15.00 und 16.00 Uhr)


----------



## Skorpion (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

na dann mal Petri zu den Mefos   Hast du auch ein paar Bilder gemacht? 
Fische dieser größe sind immer was schönes für`s  Auge #6


----------



## Byron (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hab leider keine Digicam,
Nur eine normale Kamera! Wenn die Bilder entwickelt sind stelle
ich sie ins Board!

MfG Byron


----------



## elbtwister (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

na dann mal auch ein dickes petri von mir #6 #6 #6 .  
hört sich gut an,das auch mal was an unser küste geht.  
freue mich schon auf deine bilder.bis demnächst vieleicht
mal am wasser.

               gruss elbtwister#h


----------



## Skorpion (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Schade, aber genauso ging´s mir auch. Hab mich immer wieder geärgert daß ich keine Pics machen könnte. Immer wieder warten bis der Film voll ist, dann zu Entwicklung und wenn man hier was reinstellen wollte musste ich die Bilder scannen, die Qualität war dann auch nicht besonders gut |gr: 
Irgendwann hatte ich die Nase voll, also ab zum Händler und ne Digi gekauft|supergri
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## JunkieXL (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

geht ihr direkt in der Wismarer Bucht? ichwüsste da keine Stelle ich fahr immer bis Boltenhagen ... wenn mir einer in etwa sagen könnt wo dann könnt ich auch ohne Auto mal los, ich studier ja da.


----------



## DerDuke (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Jipeeh, das Jahr fängt gut an:
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wann: 25.02.2006  ca. 13 Uhr
Wasser: ca. 2 Grad
Wetter: leicht bewölkt, NO 3
Fisch: 1 Mefo, 50 cm, ca. 1 Kg





am 26.02.2006 an gleicher Stelle eine 40er, die wieder in der Ostsee schwimmt


----------



## Laggo (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Na, Sauber Röhnwurz#h 
|schild-g 
Das klappt ja wie verrückt, dieses Jahr#6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir zu den Fischen! Wie s aussieht stehen die Mefos gerade auf Heríngsimitate


----------



## Byron (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> geht ihr direkt in der Wismarer Bucht? ichwüsste da keine Stelle ich fahr immer bis Boltenhagen ... wenn mir einer in etwa sagen könnt wo dann könnt ich auch ohne Auto mal los, ich studier ja da.


 


 Mit Wismarer Bucht meine ich irgendwo zwischen Hohen Wieschendorf
 und Boiensdorfer Werder. Wollte die Stelle aber nicht so breit treten,
 weil es nämlich eine der wenigen Stellen ist, wo man noch in Ruhe angeln 
 kann, wenn im Wohlenberger Wiek und Boltenhagen wieder unzählige Angler
 unterwegs sind. 
 Ach ja, ein Angelkollege hat mir erzählt, das laut Angelladenbesitzer Staak
 im Wismarer Hafen letzte Woche Meerforellen von über 70cm gelandet        
 wurden, ist ja nicht weit von der Hochschule!

 Petri Heil #:


----------



## dacor (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Byron schrieb:
			
		

> weil es nämlich eine der wenigen Stellen ist, wo man noch in Ruhe angeln
> kann




jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## JunkieXL (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

joa Hafen kenn ich auch eine Stelle aber da war letztes mal auch nix los. Hohenwischendorf kenn ich auch. Naja muss ich halt alleine suchen mein Gebiet is ja sonst Kühlungsborn


----------



## Marcus van K (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@Byron dazu sag ich nix mehr!


----------



## Blauortsand (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Jipeeh, das Jahr fängt gut an:
> Wo: Flensburger Förde
> Wann: 25.02.2006  ca. 13 Uhr
> Wasser: ca. 2 Grad
> ...




Klasse! Hättest Dich ja mal melden können wenn Du hier unterwegs bist!:m


----------



## DerDuke (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Hi Jelle,

beim nächsten Mal melde ich mich vorher bei dir. #x 

Diesmal wollte ich es ohne dich schaffen, in der Flensburger Förde eine Mefo zu fangen. #: 
Nicht wie Medo, der immer deine Hilfe braucht. |supergri 

Bis zum TdM in 3,5 Wochen bzw. 23 Tagen bzw. 560 Stunden!!!! |jump:


----------



## Gnilftz (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wie Medo, der immer deine Hilfe braucht. |supergri



|sagnix |muahah: |good: 

@ Duke
Petri, da fängt dat Jahr doch schnuffig an!!! #6 


Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Glückwünsch Markus #6 

Und dann noch auf so einen völlig unfähigen Köder #6 Unglaublich

Medo angelt ja nicht mehr. Entweder buddelt Er zu Hause,
oder Er buddelt im Bach.  

Wir sehen uns Marcus... 

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

|good: 

und Gratulation Markus.....

bis in 23 Tagen #h #h


----------



## Medo (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jelle,
> 
> beim nächsten Mal melde ich mich vorher bei dir. #x
> 
> ...


 
soderle.... adieren wir mal....

ne pulle rhönwurz sowieso
ne pulle würz wegen unerlaubter fehlens auf jelles event
noch ne pulle, da jelle nicht beachtet
ne pulle tdm-wurz
und ne pulle für medo.......der zu tiefst beleidigt ist:r 

das macht......5 pullen wurz!


subtrahieren wir mal...
wir haben 5 pullen...

eine braucht der silberdackel für seine bemerkung eingeflösst
eine bekommt der jelle als entschuldigung...(für per un die anderen)
eine schluckt der gniffelige wegen des zitates
eine zieht puck sich rein ob er will oder nicht

dann bleibt ja eine pulle für uns beide markus....

...hoffentlich kommen wir damit hin 




nen dickes petri markus!!#h


----------



## Rausreißer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> soderle.... adieren wir mal....
> 
> subtrahieren wir mal...
> 
> eine braucht der silberdackel für seine bemerkung eingeflösst



Nun Medo, es ist nicht unbemerkt geblieben.

Gemixte Threads, gelöschte Beiträge, ohne Kommentar. #d 

Also, Don Vito Spöket, wenn Dir das Herz dran hängt, leihe ich Dir meine Spöketsammlung für den Tag der Tage. 

Aber Du wirst dafür zahlen. :q 

(zum Glück wird hier noch moderiert |supergri )

Gernot #h


----------



## DerDuke (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



	

		
			
		

		
	
:v


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 40641
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na hoffentlich.......

ich hab' da noch zwei Flaschen "Bremsflüssigkeit" :q 
Wie schaut's ??
Danach redet und schreibt selbst der Medo "gebremst" :q :q :q


----------



## dat_geit (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Petri allen Fängern, so langsam geht es wohl los.

@Skorpion

Ok, dass man zur Zeit nur eingeschränkt Moped fahren kann........aber warst du nicht schon länger wieder aus Polen zurück;+??????

Mönsch Martin, du hier und gleich zwomal gepostet, weiter so!!!!


----------



## Skorpion (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@ dat geit

moin Andy, bin seit mitte Januar wieder in Hamburg Hatte aber richtig viel zu tun und kaum Zeit für das AB. Musste quasi "vorarbeiten" damit ich im März etwas mehr Zeit zum Angeln habe #6. Die beiden kommenden Monate sind für mich die besten wenn`s um dicke Mefo`s geht:m 
Leider wird es momentan nicht wärmer|gr: aber egal ich werde ab nächster Woche wieder angreifen#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Mööönsch Martin...... Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr endlich mit uns klappt!!!! WEHE NICHT!!!!! Dann droht Liebesentzug #6....


----------



## Skorpion (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

hi Dennis,

aufpassen nicht  daß jetzt einer wieder mit nem  tuüüt........kommt|supergri
Aber das klappt jetzt bestimmt. Wie gesagt ab nächster Woche hab ich viel Zeit zum Angeln. Wir tele. und dann können wir zusammen los. #6


----------



## dat_geit (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

@Skorpion

Das is´n Wort.
Ich freue mich schon auf´s gemeinsame Fischen.
So schnell wieder raus aus dem Off-Topic........:g |uhoh:


----------



## wobbler michi (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

02.03.2006
SH
SW 5 auf die Nase
9-13/14.30-18.30
alle Blinker/Wobbler
Biss um 11.55 Uhr, Trutta 12Uhr
64cm,3Kg
Hansen Fight 21 g , gelb/rot
gutes Angelwetter:q
Oh is ja,schon März,kann ja einer noch rüber in Fangmeldungen März ziehen


----------



## Fliegenspezi (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

War am Mittwoch zwischen Nienhagen und Heiligendamm mit Spöket und Duralure - nulltur. Wetter zwischen Schnee und gelegentlich mal aufgelockert. Kein Leben im Wasser bei 1°C. Sch....

Fahre nächste Woche nach Eckernförde, läuft da zur Zeit wenigstens ein bisschen????

TL
Tom


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> 02.03.2006
> SH
> SW 5 auf die Nase
> 9-13/14.30-18.30
> ...


 
Glückwunsch Michi !
Hättest es aber auch unter "März" posten können !


----------



## wobbler michi (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2006*

Danke für den Tip,:m hab ich aber schon bemerkt|supergri 
so jetzt fang aber mal das trinken an,und für morgen alles Gute|birthday: 
Gruß wobbler michi


----------

